# Beetle turbo vs gti



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Heard something interesting 
My buddy's cousin works at the Chattanooga VW plant and he was talking to some of the engineers there and relayed some info back to me on the 12beetles 

Apparently when they first made them they were driving faster than their gti's because they were lighter with same engine 

So they tweaked the engines to be a bit slower so they wouldn't outcompete the gti in terms of performance 

Interesting food for thought


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Skimmy290 said:


> Heard something interesting
> My buddy's cousin works at the Chattanooga VW plant and he was talking to some of the engineers there and relayed some info back to me on the 12beetles
> 
> Apparently when they first made them they were driving faster than their gti's because they were lighter with same engine
> ...


 I can believe that.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

They may have the same output (HP/Torque) at the limit but the Turbo Beetle's throttle response is definitely slower, especially with DSG in D mode. 

We are so cheated by VW!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

A GTI is 8 lbs lighter than a Beetle... Base model to base model. 

:facepalm:


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

I am here and I am trolling.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Frank Reynolds (Feb 15, 2012)

This is the dumbest thread I have ever seen on Vortex. 

Yes, there is a huge conspiracy and the OP is unraveling it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Frank Reynolds said:


> This is the dumbest thread I have ever seen on Vortex.
> 
> Yes, there is a huge conspiracy and the OP is unraveling it.


 This

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Aonarch 
"A GTI is 8 lbs lighter than a Beetle... Base model to base model." 

i researched that after i heard it 
eh might just be blowing smoke in chattanooga 
but that's what they say


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

But also if I knew gti owners would come and express their dismay and disbelief over something I heard vw engineers say than I suppose I would've just kept it to myself, 

Not saying beetles are better than gtis or vice verses 
So let's take it down a notch 

But what the heck, it's a forum 
let's go with conspiracy


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Skimmy290 said:


> But also if I knew gti owners would come and express their dismay and disbelief over something I heard vw engineers say than I suppose I would've just kept it to myself,
> 
> Not saying beetles are better than gtis or vice verses
> So let's take it down a notch
> ...


 It is the same chassis... there isn't going to be any real difference. I would love to hear this from your "inside source." 

We aren't mad, we just find this hilarious. 

OMGZZZ GAIZ I HURD BEETLE SUPERR FAST!


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ghana I'll let him know 
Btw I couldn't find the mountain run in the SE section 

I may be blind though


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

I heard the Beetle was originally going to be a Porsche, but with a Bugatti engine. It was going to be called the Porsche Bug(atti), but then they had to make it slower than everything else they sell, so they just made it exactly the same as the GTI. 

In other VW Group news, I heard they're working on a Ducati/Bugatti quad bike. It will be called the Dugatti, but will not be faster than a Jetta 2.0.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sethdude said:


> I heard the Beetle was originally going to be a Porsche, but with a Bugatti engine. It was going to be called the Porsche Bug(atti), but then they had to make it slower than everything else they sell, so they just made it exactly the same as the GTI.
> 
> In other VW Group news, I heard they're working on a Ducati/Bugatti quad bike. It will be called the Dugatti, but will not be faster than a Jetta 2.0.


 :laugh:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

sethdude said:


> I heard the Beetle was originally going to be a Porsche, but with a Bugatti engine. It was going to be called the Porsche Bug(atti), but then they had to make it slower than everything else they sell, so they just made it exactly the same as the GTI.


This is great lol


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Frank Reynolds said:


> This is the dumbest thread I have ever seen on Vortex.
> 
> Yes, there is a huge conspiracy and the OP is unraveling it.


This can't be the dumbest thread on the forum. Have you read much of the forum? It's littered with stupidity. 

Why do you think there are three or more threads for each topic??? :banghead:


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

I never understood car rumours, the best i recall was 1990 mustangs were pulled aside at the factory and given upgraded cams and heads. Lol clearly the logic behind 50,000+ 5 litres being pulled aside and being wrenched on was lost on this rumour spreader/starter.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

borsche spotted


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Like the Texas tag. Haven't seen that one before. Is that the new Texas tag. Pretty cool. The new Maryland tag looks like crap...


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Texas has about 100 designs now with hefty pricing...

I originally wanted KEBSVW but not interested in the 195 annual premium..

A 3 letter 3 number combo was 80... and my neighbor kept saying how much it reminded him of a porche and bug... so BUG911... the the BIG STAR plate comes in about 8 colors I think...

myplates.com is home to texas plates...


----------

